# where to find shipping boxes?



## scoots40 (Mar 10, 2008)

Where do all of you commercial guys buy your shipping boxes? I have only found one place for 12oz and 1.5lb squeeze bears at 75 cents a piece? I would assume there is someone who sells shipping boxes for those sizes which are commonly shipped? 12oz bear, 1.5lb bear, 1 lb inverted, 2lb, 4lb with dividers??


----------



## alpha6 (May 12, 2008)

Those that do ship tend to use this option. It is the best way to do it and keep down shipping costs to you customers. 

http://shop.usps.com/webapp/wcs/sto...=13359&parent_category_rn=11820&top_category=


----------



## scoots40 (Mar 10, 2008)

so do you buy dividers? or just try and pack it well?


----------



## The Honey Householder (Nov 14, 2008)

*Usps flat rate boxes*

I found that I can fit 20 12oz bears in a usps flat rate box and it only cost me 10.95 to ship anywhere in the USA. You can go to there on-line web site and they will ship the boxes to you FREE. This is the cheapest way I know how to ship without delivering it myself. opcorn:

Just and Idea,

Ron


----------



## JohnK and Sheri (Nov 28, 2004)

Most commercials ship honey in 55 gallon drums, the shipping container is a semi truck. 
Those that pack their own honey in quantities to be considered commercial might custom order their boxes to the desired configuration, or use outlets such as www.uline.com/ that carry a large selection of standard box sizes, dividers available. Boxes are heavy so the closer you can purchase to your location the better, all things equal.
I sell a little retail on the side and when shipping through the mail I use the USPS flat rate box, padding it well; they are hard to beat. I suppose purchasing dividers for these boxes might be a good option if this was a standard repeat shipment.
Sheri


----------



## Barry Tolson (May 26, 2004)

How about shipping 1lb glass jars? I prefer glass, and would like to learn how others might be boxing these for shipping 1-2 bottles.


----------



## magnet-man (Jul 10, 2004)

I use Uline for shipping boxes also. They have several warehouses around the country so shipping might not be too bad depending upon where you are.


----------



## JohnK and Sheri (Nov 28, 2004)

1#-2# bottles can be wrapped well with bubbles and shipped in the small priority box. 2) 2# would probably ship cheapest in the flat rate box, depending on destination. I find anything over 4# is almost always cheaper in the flat rate box , ships for $10.35, $9.85 if you purchase online.
Sheri


----------



## Barry Tolson (May 26, 2004)

Thanks JohnK and Sheri! Much appreciated.


----------

